# 2005 Mercedes C55 AMG Audio Build



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Today I started a sweet sound quality build on a c55. I have been in contact with the owner for over a year now, he finally pulled the trigger on the build. 

The parts:

Front Image Dynamics CXS 6.5's

Rears Image Dynamics CTX65

Speaker amp Soundstream REF 4.920

Sub amp JL 1000/1 Slash

Subs 2 JL 10's

Wire Knu Konceptz 16, 12 gauge

Power wire Kicker 0 gauge

Dynamat 

Audiocontrol LC6i

The build. I will say this, the Mercedes has one of the smallest trunks I have worked on with such massive amps. I am still figuring out the best way to mount them with the ability to still gain access to the spare tire. 



After pulling out the floor mat and removing the factory amp cover plate, I planned the layout. 


Template being traced out 


New floor base down. Sanded and routed








The new floor goes all the way to the tab before the factory wiring starts.



Amps in to give me ideas





Subs in as well.
http://s483.photobucket.com/user/bigaudiofanatic/media/2005 Mercedes C55 AMG/IMG_0605.jpg.html


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

[/URL]

Stock speakers coming out, I have to say I was kind of impressed at the quality of them.


Stock tweeter removed








Dynamat installed in the doors




Starting to make the spacers


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Gluing the top spacer on before fiberglass and spray paint


The new tweeters actually have a same size rin to match up with the tweeter bracket. Gluing them in before glass.










Other spacer being glued 


First spacer being glassed


Started running speaker wire.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Today was more like a half day, with most of the morning being filled with rain.

Finished the s front spacers with a coat of black paint.


The tweeters were actually to deep for how I wanted to mount them. after thinking it over they were installed flush mounted. I was going to wrap the panel in speaker mesh but the tweeter protruded past the mounting bracket so that was out as well. 





Finished running speaker wire for both side, waiting on the order to come in to run them to the trunk. 


Woofers soldered and heat shrunk.








Door panel back on


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Today was more like a half day, with most of the morning being filled with rain.

Finished the s front spacers with a coat of black paint.


The tweeters were actually to deep for how I wanted to mount them. after thinking it over they were installed flush mounted. I was going to wrap the panel in speaker mesh but the tweeter protruded past the mounting bracket so that was out as well. 





Finished running speaker wire for both side, waiting on the order to come in to run them to the trunk. 


Woofers soldered and heat shrunk.








Door panel back on


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Found out where to run the power wire




Rear speakers are out, looks like another 2 brackets have to be made up.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Love C55 AMGs! I'll follow the install.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Today went smoothly for the most part, had to run out and get a step up but big enough for 0 gauge.

Started out installing the bass knob along side the existing v1 control. 








Ran the wire under the carpet


Ran the power wire, perfect spot in the fire wall.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Using stainless steel bolts that use the same #5 as the fuse holder. Nice little touch




Just enough room




Rear spacers glue setting


While they dried I tackled the factory amp.


Found the wired I need, mercedes always twists the speaker pairs together


Soldered and wrapped


Tinted the ends going into the audio control.


Labeled as well, still need to disconnect the center speaker and attached the sub.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Front tweeters soldered and heat shrunk






Back together




Glassing the spacers


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

All the interior panels are put back after today's work. All speaker wires are ran as well as rear speakers installed. Sadly the ID CTX's do not fit, so the customer and I decided to install a set of Infinity's until a good set can be found to replace them. 





Dynamat rear doors


Solder and heat shrunk 






All wires ran to the trunk.


LOC in it's new location, using factory bolts to secure it.


Finally decided on the amp mounting locations. Will finish the the rack tomorrow, and tune!


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Everything looks great


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Today was D day, started off wrapping the amp rack and installing the amps. It took two people to haul the thing from the basement to the car but it fit like a glove. After wiring everything up and supplying power, the system came alive perfectly. Too about a half hour to get things tuned in but once things were set all sounded great. Customer comes tomorrow to pick it up, I hope he is as pleased as I am with the system. This was my first incounter with a soundstream amp and I will say I was impressed. Very solidly built.









Audio Control hidden behind the factory door.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

I talked to the owner about running the amps exposed instead of building a floor above them. He loved running them exposed rather than hiding them. So all is great, looking forward to his arrival tomorrow.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Where is the rest of the V1 mounted?


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

Aren't you affraid of moisture coming in the cabin with that grommet and the techflex around the powerwire?


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

JP Fabrication said:


> Where is the rest of the V1 mounted?


In the mirror, that was installed previous to my work.



Woosey said:


> Aren't you affraid of moisture coming in the cabin with that grommet and the techflex around the powerwire?


Not with a drip line between the grommet and where water would drip in. Never had any trouble before.


----------

